# How to determine file differences between two directories..



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope this is the right forum and someone could help me out here.

Basically, this is my scenario.

I have a bunch of files spread on two disks. One directory is sorted and great. The other is unsorted.

In the directory that is sorted, there are a few directories that contain several hundred files, such as
c:\folder1\...
c:\folder2\...
c:\folder3\...

Next disk is e:\files. In E are all the consents of folder 1-3.
What is the issue, is that there are some files in E that are unique to E and not in anything in folder 1-3.

My question is, *is there any way that I can find the files, by file name, that are located in e:\files, that also are not in c:\folder1-3, and move them somewhere else?*


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Take a read through this. Should get you started.
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...sily-compare-two-folders-by-using-powershell/


----------

